#ubuntu-at 2011-07-06
<Daniel0108> hi loma
<Daniel0108> hi guntbert
<loma> hi
<guntbert> hi Daniel0108: was gibts neues?
<Daniel0108> guntbert: das wollte ich dich gerade fragen ^^
<Daniel0108> guntbert: wir sollten eine LoCo website erstellen
<guntbert> Daniel0108: wie ich schon gesagt hab: ich helf gern aber mir fehlt die Zeit um irgendwas zu organisieren
<Daniel0108> guntbert: ich habe im Moment auch nicht so viel Zeit, das ist auch der Grund, warum ich hier nicht so aktiv war :)
